# Dorr, MI. - Kolenda Kennels



## Rusty_212 (Apr 21, 2010)

First off, I am really sorry to kind of re-revive this thread, I know the admin closed it. 
But, some of you may have seen my introduction post and well, I need some advice. My wife likes this place for #1 - They have a male who's pedigree has relation to our deceased Nash. So, can I get some info any of you may have? Just pm me if you can't post it. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Sigurd's Mom (May 12, 2009)

I believe that Kolenda Kennels is a wonderful place. I know and have talked to plenty of satisfied customers, a lot of people have more than one dog from this place, too. I own one (he is 13 months) and he is absolutely the most fantastic dog I could have ever hoped, or even imagined. He is gorgeous and so well mannered. I get compliments all the time. Susan is very caring and knowledgeable, and she has always answered my questions, even to this day. I know there is a lot of negative talk about them, but I truly believe that people who are disappointed speak louder. If/when I get another German Shepherd, Kolenda will be my choice. Yes, the starting prices are expensive, but I think the money I spent on my wonderful pup was well worth it (I got exactly what I wanted)!

I've visited their home, and the kennels several times before bringing my pup home. They have a wonderful set up and each dog gets such wonderful care.

If you have any questions, please fell free to PM me. I get many e-mails from my blog, and IMs on here about them!


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

The only dog from there that I have seen are Sigurd's mom's dog, he is a cutie.lol.

Whats their website? I want to see their dogs. I like looking at pretty dogs:wub:

Don't worry never mind I found it.lol


----------



## Sigurd's Mom (May 12, 2009)

Jessiewessie99 said:


> The only dog from there that I have seen are Sigurd's mom's dog, he is a cutie.lol.
> 
> Whats their website? I want to see their dogs. I like looking at pretty dogs:wub:



Aw, thanks! 

The website is: German Shepherd Puppies German Shepherd Puppy Breeders German Shepherd Puppies For Sale (I admit, the site IS a bit spammy - watch out! Horrible search engine optimization going on there).


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Your welcome!

I looked at their dogs, some are pretty, some have too "angular" backs. I prefer straight backs, and they have some straight backs too.

I really like their female Amara:
Breeding Females - Kolenda Kennels

I want my future GSD to look like her.lol


----------



## Sigurd's Mom (May 12, 2009)

Jessiewessie99 said:


> I really like their female Amara:
> Breeding Females - Kolenda Kennels
> 
> I want my future GSD to look like her.lol


She's just to die for! She looks so sweet and gentle. :wub: I'm with you on that one, I want my future female GSD to look like her! hehe


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

There's also Juli'sMom (or something like that) on this forum, she has a female from Kolenda.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Once I get money, a car, and a my own place I might consider Kolenda Kennels as a possible place to get a pup.

But I live with my parents and have no care, and already have 2 GSDs.lol


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Liesje said:


> There's also Juli'sMom (or something like that) on this forum, she has a female from Kolenda.


There's also another but I can't remember the poster's screen name. I think the dog's name is Wolfgang v Kolenda.


----------



## Rusty_212 (Apr 21, 2010)

Thank you all so much for the replies.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Chris, UConnGSD is the one you are thinking of. I am not sure if that is exactly how the screen name is but you can search posts and probably find threads and PM them. 

You can also search the Pedigree Database for dogs with similar lines to your previous dog, I think?


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Looks like there should be plenty to choose from!


----------



## Betty (Aug 11, 2002)

Often googling a kennel name can give you some information on both the kennel and dogs from it.


----------



## Iggyman (Mar 19, 2015)

I was thinking about buying from this breeder. Any info on them??


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Pass


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

This thread is 5 years old


----------



## Lobo dog (Sep 19, 2014)

Lies, just curious as to what would make you pass on this breeder. What stood out to you as red flags? I am just trying to learn what to look for


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

lies, i would also like to know the above info. pm if its not too much trouble. tks.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I agree with Lies...first hand experience with a couple owners whose dogs have severe hip dysplasia and temperament problems. 
Definitely a disappointment to the owners who had plans for the dogs other than managing their issues for the rest of the dogs lives.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Don't really feel like getting into it over and over, I feel like I answer more email and PMs about this breeder than anything else related to GSD and dog sport. My opinion is based on knowing several owners/meeting dogs and chatting with a kennel worker years ago. Even if I remove all that secondhand information which would not be permissible on this forum and I don't feel like rehashing via PM, I would pass because I get GSDs to be active in dog sports and GSD events like SV shows, breed surveys, and IPO trials and I have attended or participated in dozens of these events in MI and surrounding states in the past 8 years, but have only ever seen 3 dogs from this kennel entered in SV shows which seems disproportionate compared to the volume of breedings advertised. I personally am looking for a dog I can train and compete with and will choose breeder whose dogs have demonstrated these abilities and breeders who prioritize that type of training. There have been members here who love this breeder and their dogs, so everyone is entitled to form their own opinions.


----------



## Susan_GSD_mom (Jan 7, 2014)

I know nothing about them, but I would pass on them also if I were in the market for a puppy. It's just personal preference, too many roach-backed dogs. Never did like them from the first time they began to appear.

Susan


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

Been around a long time (both them and me, but I've been around a lot longer), spoke to them once...once was enough. Right off the bat got a big and rude lecture from the Mr. about how I should stay away from those "straight back, hock-walker American show lines". Kolenda is a big commercial operation that churns out the dogs. Don't like the conflict of interest when you make your living and your entire income depends upon breeding animals. That is my personal opinion, I just don't like those kinds of operations, and like rude people even less. Perhaps the Mrs. is more personable. I would (and did), also pass.

And I've never been able to figure out when the "roach back" stopped being a fault according to our standard.

Oh, and I just remembered this...Lies, do you remember "Hastings" the Kolenda dog whose rescue I'm pretty sure you helped me with...and the very sad ending to that story? Nope, no Kolenda dogs for me.

And last but not least, am I within board rules with this post, I also just thought of that. If not mods please remove. Thanks.


----------



## Lobo dog (Sep 19, 2014)

Gotcha. Thank you for clarifying 

katieliz: what happened to hastings? (Feel free to pm)


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

katieliz said:


> Been around a long time (both them and me, but I've been around a lot longer), spoke to them once...once was enough. Right off the bat got a big and rude lecture from the Mr. about how I should stay away from those "straight back, hock-walker American show lines". Kolenda is a big commercial operation that churns out the dogs. Don't like the conflict of interest when you make your living and your entire income depends upon breeding animals. That is my personal opinion, I just don't like those kinds of operations, and like rude people even less. Perhaps the Mrs. is more personable. I would (and did), also pass.
> 
> And I've never been able to figure out when the "roach back" stopped being a fault according to our standard.
> 
> ...


l pulled hastings from the barry county shelter. 
Here is a photo of him...what a sad representation for the breed. The breeder knew he was in the shelter and refused to do anything about it.


----------

